# Feather Craft Jon Boat, new to me !!!!!!!!!!! "Topper 12"



## tinfanatic (Sep 26, 2010)

Previous owner put new wood in transom........used 2x6... and I think he took the original piece off the outside of the transom. I want to put it back right..HELP?? What is the proper wood comb for the correct transom?? Is there supposed to be a piece on the outside of the transom as well as a board straight accross on the inside? I have the two original support braces still attached on the inside, no problem there. Don't know year model, but have the serial number..... 03277 i am guessing it was made in July of 67 and is possibly a 1968 model hull?? **also looking for a nice motor to use on THREE different tin boats I have, need a 9.5 - 15hp motor......close to NC.


----------



## dan h (Sep 26, 2010)

i think the proper wood to use is untreated ply wood on both sides.some boats have a thinner piece 1/2" or so on the outside that goes almost or all the way to the bottom to protect the aluminum and add strength and the one on the inside is usualy thicker 3/4" and up this one is for stregnth and motor mounting purposes.i was unaware of the effects of treated wood on aluminum until i visited this site but mostly i see it is a no/no [-X .from what i see most are treating the wood with a water seal like thompsons available at most hardware stores.i plan on either doing this or using an epoxy on the wood on mine.hope this helps and maybe some one who is more experienced than me will chime in here.good luck with your project and look forward to seeing your progress.Dan


----------



## tinfanatic (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Dan, what you said sounds good. I can tell by the photo that mine is missing the piece on the outside........you can see the aluminum is lighter in that area. I need to find other posts to find out why treated wood is so bad......i remember reading it, but don't remember the reason. 

PC


----------



## Brine (Sep 27, 2010)

The copper used in today's treated wood is corrosive to aluminum.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 27, 2010)

you can also use marine grade plywood. Costly, but worth it.


----------



## Kduffy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the same boat. It spent the last 40+ years outside in the Wisc. elements. This weekend I started a total refurb project on it. Your question about the treated plywood, and the answers that followed have been a huge help. Thanks! Some early photos are attached (I hope I attached em correctly)


----------



## Kduffy (Jul 30, 2012)

You mentioned that your boat had 2 x 6" transom boards. I just removed mine and they were 1 x 6". These boards (Inside and out) were probably not original. I'm probably going to use 3/4" plywood (untreated) and stain and sealcoat them.


----------

